# Cryptocoryne cf. ideii Muara Teweh Idei A-09



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I've been growing this plant since summer of 07. It grows really easily in a freshwater setup.
I must have atleast 8-12 plants of this now. After all that growing, it finally decided to flower for me.
Of the 12 or so plants I have of this, this is the only one flowering. I noticed the spathe a few weeks after I repotted
the plant and moved it from my tank setup to a plastic dome setup. The plastic dome setup has a little 
less humidity, lower water and a little more light. That's the only thing I've been able to come up with
that must have triggered this plant to flower. Anyway - enough story telling - here's the plant and the
spathe. Its not open yet - looks like it'll open within the next few days. I'll keep this thread updated.










Notice another young green immature spathe on the right. There is also a THIRD one - but you
cannot see it in this picture. 









I'll update with more pictures as this progresses.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I have the same strain in my black water set up... and grows easily too...

You are becoming in my crypt-idol!


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

awesome!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

It opened up today!

Took some pictures and promptly cut it off the plant and opened it up.
I noticed something unusualy right off the bat - it has a distinct fragrance! Doesn't stink like most other 
crypt flowers - this one actually smells good - rosey/citrusy fragrance. Interesting huh? I didnt expect that.
I like it already!

Here are the pictures...enjoy!














































The other two that are coming up I will leave on the plant for a couple more days to see how the
spathe develops over time.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Xema said:


> You are becoming in my crypt-idol!


Please ... its your pictures of every crypt flower imaginable that inspire me. I only have a handful of
plants that have decided to flower for me. Long way to catch up to you.


----------



## ballsmyberries (Feb 21, 2007)

going through threads like yours really makes me go nuts about all the crypt.......


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

very cool


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow nice pictures!!! 
How do you turn your black water, black? I have Magnolia leaf mold in my setup, but I suppose that is not enough as the water is nice and clear.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I've got a filter sock full of peat moss - that keeps the pH in the blackwater setup nice and low.


----------



## fjord (Sep 22, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but will give it a try. I can't seem to find very much available about Cryptocoryne Ideii? Can anyone report about the mature size of the plant, and perhaps offer any information or advice about keeping it submerged?

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

fjord said:


> I know this is an old thread, but will give it a try. I can't seem to find very much available about Cryptocoryne Ideii? Can anyone report about the mature size of the plant, and perhaps offer any information or advice about keeping it submerged?
> 
> Thanks!
> Mike


I've kept it submersed successfully, but it likes very soft water. It did well in a setup with new Aquasoil, but as they Aquasoil aged it was more difficult to keep alive. Adult plants are about 3" or so.

This pot is full of adult plants. It's a 3" clay pot for reference.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Mike,



> I can't seem to find very much available about Cryptocoryne Ideii? Can anyone report about the mature size of the plant, and perhaps offer any information or advice about keeping it submerged?


I was going to check my old thread on  submersed culture of blackwater crypts but the example doesn't show _Cryptocoryne_ cf. _ideii_ "Muara Teweh" (Idei A-09)" which is also growing in the same tank.

Actually, this is one of my all-time favorite crypt strains and it is nicely growing submersed, too. The leaves get a bit more slender (without having tried high light conditions) and stay relatively small - makes a very neat crypt that doesn't let it leaves float at the surface even in smaller tanks! And last not least it keeps the attractively patterned leaves as shown in Aaron's pic!

In blackwater tanks it grows vigorously and I'd expect it to also grow in pure rainwater (or DI) with a bit of acidity; from the comments it seems that tapwater usually won't do though. If the pH is only slightly acid, a bit of carbon dioxide may help?


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Aaron,

Congrats to you and Ghazanfar for getting it flowering! The inflorescences are easily overlooked in this crypt since they are often hidden within dense stands.



> Adult plants are about 3" or so.


Submersed some 4" IME.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Kai Witte said:


> Hello Aaron,
> 
> Congrats to you and Ghazanfar for getting it flowering! The inflorescences are easily overlooked in this crypt since they are often hidden within dense stands.
> 
> Submersed some 4" IME.


Thank you, though that spathe was some time ago now I am still keeping this one and it is also one of my all time favorites. It's almost grey in color. It's really quite something.

I agree, tap water is no good. As I mentioned above it did do well at first in new Aquasoil, which brought my already softish water down to very soft so a rainwater setup should suffice; especially if you are using CO2.

How do you setup your submersed blackwater tanks? Do you add a layer of leaf mould and then cap it with sand or something like that?


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Mike, You will find that most Crypts flower more readily in an emersed set up, not a submersed set up.
As for ideii, grown emersed in a slightly acid substrate under fairly high light has worked for me. It flowers and multiplies on a regular basis. 
The other species which flower most frequently here are zaidiana, schulzei, yujii and noritoi (spathe looks similar to ideii).
I hate putting photos on the forum as I am not really good at it. Email me and I will send you some spathe photos, if you wish. Bill


----------



## jackmcduck (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow nice c ideii


----------



## fjord (Sep 22, 2011)

I appreciate the direction guys. Thanks much. Keeping in Aquasoil with CO2 and high light. It's only been about two weeks, but so far so good. No new growth yet, but it's winter, and they are barely established from recently planting.


----------



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

Here's the spathe of my cryptocoryne ideii,



leaves don't look the same, however.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

novianto.sutardi said:


> Here's the spathe of my cryptocoryne ideii,
> 
> 
> 
> leaves don't look the same, however.


Nice one. I think there are a few different collections going around.


----------

